# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Toni Urdangarin Triunfa Fuera de España

## luison

Para los que conozcan al Mago *Toni Urdangarin* ahí este articulo de una revista de presnsa. Como sabemos los que le conocemos o hemos tenido algún trato con él, se marcho con un contrato para trabajar fuera de España y parece que le funciona, yo personalmente me alegro por *él*. 

http://estoesdiversion.blogspot.com/...de-teatro.html

----------

